# best way to tie in peep sight??



## elkcrazed frk (Feb 8, 2005)

can someone give directions or post the pic of how to tie in peep sight..I used to have a chart on serving and tieing in sight etc..but I'm pretty sure my wife deleted it. thanks a bunch..


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

*How to tie in a peep sight*



elkcrazed frk said:


> can someone give directions or post the pic of how to tie in peep sight..I used to have a chart on serving and tieing in sight etc..but I'm pretty sure my wife deleted it. thanks a bunch..


Here you go.


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

Depending on what type of peep you have...... this is how I do mine.

A peep with no rubber tube attachment. Take a piece of .018 serving about 3' long........ begin by tying a series of single overhand knots around the center groove of the peep. (three or four is sufficient, tying on top and then below in the groove). Then take the tag ends and tightly wrap one side of the string split until the two portions of the string meet again. One side going toward the top cam and the opposite side toward the bottom. About 4 wraps where the separated portions of the string come back together is sufficient.

This not only ties the peep TO the string but also prevents the peep from sliding up or down the string. Guaranteed to not move until you remove this whole process. Wish I had a pic........ I'd post it.


----------



## Timbo#1 (Mar 5, 2006)

*Specalty Archery Video*

Specialty Archery LLC ( http://www.specialtyarch.com) has a Video that I use and it works great. It does not put stress on the string at top or bottom of the peep and for me has not ever come loose. It is also their recommend way of tyeing in their Super Ball peep sights.

Go here to view video - http://www.specialtyarch.com/tyingpeep.htm

Tim


----------



## huntforfoodeer (Mar 6, 2006)

another way is to use dental flossing that is what i use and works really well


----------



## huntforfoodeer (Mar 6, 2006)

another way is to use dental flossing, that is what I use and works really well for me and aproshop that is where i taught at.


----------



## dravesarchery (Dec 15, 2009)




----------



## buckman2591 (Feb 6, 2011)

great information to learn to work on your own equipment: with the proper tools of course; bow press!


----------



## rj40 (Jan 9, 2009)

Save


----------



## Wenty (Jan 6, 2012)

dravesarchery said:


>


 Using a allen wrench to lock the cam? Sliding the peep up and down on a tight string? Am I the only one that, after seeing this can cross another "pro shop" off the list...

Didn't realize this was from 2006...that said...I tie mine in like N+B's pdf shows, relaxing the string(press) to adjust peep though.


----------



## Ronin Conan (Jul 4, 2011)

I use do it this way, but most methods will have the same effect:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wlg3-1pZj84


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

I tie all mine in like this and they never rotate or damage the string. I tie a simple knot around the left strands, pull one end around the back of the string and tie both ends together in the front then pull both sides around and tie in the front a double knot, pull tight, cut and press into the grooves with some wax. Simple, clean, works perfect. I never liked the serving around the top and bottom of the peep. Its really not needed and does nothing on a good string. I use either bowstring or 3D serving to tie it in.


----------



## Rollie83 (Jan 13, 2011)

Save for later


----------



## shinobi3 (Jun 20, 2009)

Tagged


----------



## vnhill1981 (Apr 17, 2009)

This is a video I made of how I tie in a peep:








EDIT: Just noticed this thread was from 2006, guess the OP ain't looking anymore LOL!!!


----------



## rustown (Dec 13, 2008)

In for later


----------



## 737flyer (Dec 8, 2009)

Marking for later


----------



## Santhalas (May 15, 2013)

For Later


----------



## xforce pse (Mar 9, 2011)

Marking for later, like the yellow/orange strings!


----------



## WPAtrapper (Nov 17, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=skKp0MJ11fc


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

huntforfoodeer said:


> another way is to use dental flossing, that is what I use and works really well for me and aproshop that is where i taught at.


This is a dumb post.

If you taught at an archery shop, why would you teach someone to use something not designed for it's purpose ?? What are you teaching ?? I guess floss is cheaper than serving but come on..... What else do you teach ? I'm curious.


----------



## DJTJR (Apr 15, 2009)

Great thread


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

Marked for later


----------



## ccatt93 (Sep 23, 2011)

Great thread thanks


----------



## bonecollector66 (Mar 2, 2011)

tag for later


----------



## wickedarachnid (May 28, 2013)

I graduated high-school a year before this thread was created. Let it rest lol.


----------



## arrowflinger73 (Jan 19, 2013)

Go on YouTube draves archery channel


----------



## ccatt93 (Sep 23, 2011)

Hoythunter01 said:


> This is a dumb post.
> 
> If you taught at an archery shop, why would you teach someone to use something not designed for it's purpose ?? What are you teaching ?? I guess floss is cheaper than serving but come on..... What else do you teach ? I'm curious.


All serving string is, is waxed string which is what dental floss is. It's a great alternative for someone who wants to get their kids bow setup or wants to dink around with their current setup as long as you use unscented dental floss


----------



## oldbear (May 13, 2013)

tagged


----------



## zick (Oct 26, 2004)

Subscribed for later use. Great info.


----------



## JRexA (Sep 25, 2015)

Sorry for the thread revival  



Timbo#1 said:


> Specialty Archery LLC ( http://www.specialtyarch.com) has a Video that I use and it works great. It does not put stress on the string at top or bottom of the peep and for me has not ever come loose. It is also their recommend way of tyeing in their Super Ball peep sights.
> 
> Go here to view video - http://www.specialtyarch.com/tyingpeep.htm
> 
> Tim


That link no longer works.

Here is a link that works


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

Tie in peep sight.....https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBA-4svY9QQ


----------



## MathewsArchZ7 (Nov 30, 2010)

Tagged

Sent from my LG-M153 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcassell1 (Aug 28, 2017)

Subscribed


----------



## GoofyArcher (Sep 21, 2015)

dravesarchery said:


>


thats how i do me for the most part


----------



## tpetrain (Nov 25, 2013)

Hoythunter01 said:


> This is a dumb post.
> 
> If you taught at an archery shop, why would you teach someone to use something not designed for it's purpose ?? What are you teaching ?? I guess floss is cheaper than serving but come on..... What else do you teach ? I'm curious.


Not dumb at all. Dental floss works really well. Only dumb post is this ☝!


----------

